# 2015 50 Tohatsu 4 stroke reviews



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

eric2562 said:


> Looking for real world experience with this motor. Thanks


I only know 2 things about this motor. swoop thingy on the top is ugly and you better have a high poling platform as the 4 stroke is very tall. I just got a 2015 tldi 50 mainly for those 2 reasons. plus I'm a 2 stroke fanatic.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

devrep said:


> I only know 2 things about this motor. swoop thingy on the top is ugly and you better have a high poling platform as the 4 stroke is very tall. I just goy a 2015 tldi 50 mainly for those 2 reasons. plus I'm a 2 stroke fanatic.


Ok, how is the TLDII? what is the cost out the door? I will be getting a tiller long shaft

I currently have a 2007 50 Yamaha 2 stroke.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

eric2562 said:


> Ok, how is the TLDII? what is the cost out the door? I will be getting a tiller long shaft
> 
> I currently have a 2007 50 Yamaha 2 stroke.


I think I'd keep the yammie, great outboard. The new motors including the Tldi are quieter and get better fuel mileage but I Don't think you would recover the fuel cost after buying a new motor.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

devrep said:


> I think I'd keep the yammie, great outboard. The new motors including the Tldi are quieter and get better fuel mileage but I Don't think you would recover the fuel cost after buying a new motor.


Thanks, the fuel cost was not my biggest concern. I would like quieter and smoother running. While the yamaha runs perfect, The TLDI is direct injection. I have read how much smoother the power is and how much quieter it runs. Are these true statements?


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

eric2562 said:


> Thanks, the fuel cost was not my biggest concern. I would like quieter and smoother running. While the yamaha runs perfect, The TLDI is direct injection. I have read how much smoother the power is and how much quieter it runs. Are these true statements?


I don't know anything about the specific motors being discussed, but when i went from an 04 2 stroke merc 15hp to a 14 4 stroke suzuki 20 hp there was a noticeable improvement in noise level and smoothness, but it really wasn't anything drastic. To me the biggest improvement is the efi over the carb. I don't ever want to have to deal with a carbuerater again. Different brands and hp but thought the info might be useful to you.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Bay - you can carry a conversation at 3/4 throttle with a 40TLDI, it doesn't have a power band similar to a light switch, and idled quieter than my 6.0L diesel. Does that help? Lol. Seriously though, I ran a 40TLDI for about 18 months and those were happy months, 'cept the one time the fuel pump went dead. The power came on smooth, enough torque to quickly pop up and plane out an SUV17 with a heavy fat arse and a heavy cup prop. Doesn't have the sputter-sputter-twitch-twitch of a bigger two stroke and little to no blue smoke.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Gramps said:


> Bay - you can carry a conversation at 3/4 throttle with a 40TLDI, it doesn't have a power band similar to a light switch, and idled quieter than my 6.0L diesel. Does that help? Lol. Seriously though, I ran a 40TLDI for about 18 months and those were happy months, 'cept the one time the fuel pump went dead. The power came on smooth, enough torque to quickly pop up and plane out an SUV17 with a heavy fat arse and a heavy cup prop. Doesn't have the sputter-sputter-twitch-twitch of a bigger two stroke and little to no blue smoke.


Thanks Gramps, 

I love the Yamaha but its a full out loud 2 stroke that **** and gets. I would like a quieter smoother motor. The TLDI seems like a great motor for that. Any idea how it compares to a 40-50 Yamaha 2 stroke? mine is a mint 2007 50 that runs like the day it was purchased.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

my regular fishin' partner runs a 50 TLDI and around 800 hrs we put in a water pump / plugs for upkeep. 
-- and still going strong !!

hatsu makes a lot of rebadged motors for a lot of companies..


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I can't speak to the comparison. But I would guess it is on par, if not a little stronger due to the precise fuel injection timing.

One BIG, BIG item to keep in mind is the dealer network with Tohatsu. In Houston there are only 1 or 2 reputable shops licensed to work on TLDI.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

anytide said:


> my regular fishin' partner runs a 50 TLDI and around 800 hrs we put in a water pump / plugs for upkeep.
> -- and still going strong !!
> 
> hatsu makes a lot of rebadged motors for a lot of companies..


Thanks Tide. I had a small tohatsu and loved it.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Gramps said:


> I can't speak to the comparison. But I would guess it is on par, if not a little stronger due to the precise fuel injection timing.
> 
> One BIG, BIG item to keep in mind is the dealer network with Tohatsu. In Houston there are only 1 or 2 reputable shops licensed to work on TLDI.


Thanks Gramps

we have two dealers with in 40 miles. Thanks again


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

BayStYat said:


> Thanks Gramps
> 
> we have two dealers with in 40 miles. Thanks again


I had an 03 Yamaha 50 TLR on my old mitzi 17. Great running motor, pretty smooth when I used it regularly, I did get distracted and let it sit for 2 years and had to kit the carbs, that isn't an issue with a direct injected TLDI. I've only had the 50 TLDI for about 6 or 7 trips but it does seem to be stronger and seems to have a little more acceleration. Pretty quiet and gets very good gas mileage. The issue is that even if you get 2500.000 for the yammie you will be out of pocket another 3 or 3.5K to get the new motor and set it up. That will buy a lot of gas. Here's mine. Since the picture was taken I now have put the Powertech SWC4 prop from my old Yamaha 50 on the TLDI. Incredible holeshot and I can run with the motor up 5" (Tunnel). I think the Shaw wing capture plate helps a lot. With the stock prop I couldn't get out of my own way it was blowing out so badly. No fault of the prop, it just needed to be lower in the water.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Been running mine on my Whipray since April. Great motor. Very happy


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

flytyn said:


> Been running mine on my Whipray since April. Great motor. Very happy


what top speed are you getting?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

devrep said:


> I had an 03 Yamaha 50 TLR on my old mitzi 17. Great running motor, pretty smooth when I used it regularly, I did get distracted and let it sit for 2 years and had to kit the carbs, that isn't an issue with a direct injected TLDI. I've only had the 50 TLDI for about 6 or 7 trips but it does seem to be stronger and seems to have a little more acceleration. Pretty quiet and gets very good gas mileage. The issue is that even if you get 2500.000 for the yammie you will be out of pocket another 3 or 3.5K to get the new motor and set it up. That will buy a lot of gas. Here's mine. Since the picture was taken I now have put the Powertech SWC4 prop from my old Yamaha 50 on the TLDI. Incredible holeshot and I can run with the motor up 5" (Tunnel). I think the Shaw wing capture plate helps a lot. With the stock prop I couldn't get out of my own way it was blowing out so badly. No fault of the prop, it just needed to be lower in the water.


Great info thanks. I have someone interested at 4000. My yamaha is mint. What is the speed with the TLDI? I can get a new 50 for 5623.00 out the door. So the props are interchangeable? I have a PT SCB13 on my yamaha.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I have a 40 TLDI. It has not let me down yet, but has threatened to. Once in the middle of lake bourgne it quit, but after a few minutes I realized I had a loose battery terminal. They will not run if they are not connected to the battery. The second was in Mobile Bay. The fuel pump was making a loud whining noise and was very hot. I let the motor sit for 30 min or so until it felt cool, pumped the bulb really well and then it started up. My only guess was that the fuel pump was cavitating and not getting any suction from the fuel line. It has not happened since.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

CurtisWright said:


> I have a 40 TLDI. It has not let me down yet, but has threatened to. Once in the middle of lake bourgne it quit, but after a few minutes I realized I had a loose battery terminal. They will not run if they are not connected to the battery. The second was in Mobile Bay. The fuel pump was making a loud whining noise and was very hot. I let the motor sit for 30 min or so until it felt cool, pumped the bulb really well and then it started up. My only guess was that the fuel pump was cavitating and not getting any suction from the fuel line. It has not happened since.


Thanks Curtis. 

I am impressed by the number of great reviews online on this motor.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

BayStYat said:


> Thanks Curtis.
> 
> I am impressed by the number of great reviews online on this motor.


The only thing bad about it is the lower tilt pin appears to be some type of low alloy or plain carbon steel and is rusting. I am concerned that one day it will have rusted enough to sieze and then the hydraulic motor will break the transom bracket. I thought about having a stainless one made, but the galvanic reaction between the stainless and cast aluminum is far worse than the carbon/ low alloy steel rusting. My recommendation is to really drill the dealer and the manufacturer if possible on the metallurgy of this pin and figure out why it was designed the way it was. Once you mount the motor between the sponsons on your boat you can no longer pull the pin without removing the motor.

Again, some folks on the net have put a 300 series stainless pin in there, but it is worse due to galvanic issues. I am an Engineer and in my line of work I deal with these issues daily. I am posting my info from a chart titled "Galvanic Series of Common Alloys in Sea Water" from "Corrosion Engineering, McGraw Hill 1978" 

I am sure Tohatsu thought this through. I would trust but verify.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

devrep said:


> what top speed are you getting?


No specific numbers, but it feels faster than the 40 Merc that was onit and faster than my ole Caimen which had a 50 yammie 2 stroke. Caimen ran 32


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

flytyn said:


> No specific numbers, but it feels faster than the 40 Merc that was onit and faster than my ole Caimen which had a 50 yammie 2 stroke. Caimen ran 32


I've only run once with the PT SWC4 and I think it needs to be re pitched up but I was getting 32mph by myself. I think a couple of inches more pitch and it would hit 34-36 but honestly with the tiller the boat felt a little twitchy at 32 so not sure I need to go any faster. I am a tiller novice though.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

flytyn said:


> No specific numbers, but it feels faster than the 40 Merc that was onit and faster than my ole Caimen which had a 50 yammie 2 stroke. Caimen ran 32


I am seeing 32 by myself in my Caimen with 50 Yamaha. Really interested in what the 50 TLDI can do on a Caimen


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

BayStYat said:


> I am seeing 32 by myself in my Caimen with 50 Yamaha. Really interested in what the 50 TLDI can do on a Caimen


might not do any better. 50hp is 50hp, give or take 10%. I'm sure if I had a 3 blade SWC I could get more speed but the holeshot and grip with the motor up is mo betta for me.


----------



## Otter (Sep 7, 2015)

I c


devrep said:


> might not do any better. 50hp is 50hp, give or take 10%. I'm sure if I had a 3 blade SWC I could get more speed but the holeshot and grip with the motor up is mo betta for me.


I could be wrong here. But I remember someone saying HB was gaining 2-3mph when the started hanging the new 50hp 4stroke instead of the TLDI on their whiprays.

I plan on hanging the 4stroke on the back of my waterman when the time comes to repower. An old friend of mine has a 08' 50hp TLDI. Can't say I love or hate the motor. Has been super reliable for him. We ran it from south of Whales Tail to just past the south causeway in NSB wide the F... open for 58min straight to make a weigh in. Was super surprised she held up to that. Definitely has the 2stroke power. But I'm not empresses with the top speed. We both have 16 watermans and we've never run them side by side but I think I'm a smig faster with an 02' Merc 40hp 2smoke. His skiff is setup a little heavier with live well and TM though. I've also been thinking about a Zuke 60hp too. I've heard so many good things about them. But If im going to be totally honest a good part of me looking into the Zuke was their financing program. And I think it's only 20lbs more than the 40hp I have on her now.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Otter said:


> I c
> 
> 
> I could be wrong here. But I remember someone saying HB was gaining 2-3mph when the started hanging the new 50hp 4stroke instead of the TLDI on their whiprays.
> ...


Is your Waterman 16 ft? 230 lbs is a lot to put on the transom of a 16 footer. I was hesitant to put 200 lbs on mine. On the new longer model no brainer I guess. Probably why they upsized it, fat motors these days.


----------



## Otter (Sep 7, 2015)

devrep said:


> Is your Waterman 16 ft? 230 lbs is a lot to put on the transom of a 16 footer. I was hesitant to put 200 lbs on mine. On the new longer model no brainer I guess. Probably why they upsized it, fat motors these days.


Ya mine is the 16'. And your 100% right. 230lbs is a lot of weight. Especially when fishing solo. Which I've been doing more and more of lately. Only reason I even thought of it was the 2 people that recently did rebuilds on their whiprays on here have talked highly about the performance of their Honda's at 215lbs. Just a thought right now. In a perfect world my Merc will last until I get into my next skiff. (18' waterman or 17.8 Pro) sorry if I kinda high jacked your thread. Was just surprised you were asking about a 50hp with a lot of people going with the 60hp Merc and Zuke on the Caimen. And even more surprised you are wanting to get rid of the 50hp Yammi. I know that things a bad wammer jammer for power to weight ratio. I know you know your skiffs and do your homework so I'm sure you'll end up with the best option.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Otter said:


> Ya mine is the 16'. And your 100% right. 230lbs is a lot of weight. Especially when fishing solo. Which I've been doing more and more of lately. Only reason I even thought of it was the 2 people that recently did rebuilds on their whiprays on here have talked highly about the performance of their Honda's at 215lbs. Just a thought right now. In a perfect world my Merc will last until I get into my next skiff. (18' waterman or 17.8 Pro) sorry if I kinda high jacked your thread. Was just surprised you were asking about a 50hp with a lot of people going with the 60hp Merc and Zuke on the Caimen. And even more surprised you are wanting to get rid of the 50hp Yammi. I know that things a bad wammer jammer for power to weight ratio. I know you know your skiffs and do your homework so I'm sure you'll end up with the best option.


you're quoting me but it's actually BayStYat's thread.


----------



## Otter (Sep 7, 2015)

devrep said:


> you're quoting me but it's actually BayStYat's thread.


My bad. I see that that now. Lol


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

Otter said:


> My bad. I see that that now. Lol


I repowered my 16 Waterman with the 50 4stroke a few months ago(from 50 tldi). Just had a 50 hour service(only 88$!). The motor runs strong, with the SWC 3, 14(cupped) it leaps up on plane, seeing 32.7 knots, me,my gear,full tank,@5600. It is a loud 4stroke,but considerably quieter than the tldi. I have had a few restarting issues. My hatsu guy says they will replace a heat sensor but he needs to send the original back to be reprogrammed. Fuel economy is also a bit better than the 2stroke. The fairing on top of the cowling necessitated raising my poling platform 4 inches. I had all the decals removed, looks great as all my rigging is black powdercoat. Good luck!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

kenb said:


> I repowered my 16 Waterman with the 50 4stroke a few months ago(from 50 tldi). Just had a 50 hour service(only 88$!). The motor runs strong, with the SWC 3, 14(cupped) it leaps up on plane, seeing 32.7 knots, me,my gear,full tank,@5600. It is a loud 4stroke,but considerably quieter than the tldi. I have had a few restarting issues. My hatsu guy says they will replace a heat sensor but he needs to send the original back to be reprogrammed. Fuel economy is also a bit better than the 2stroke. The fairing on top of the cowling necessitated raising my poling platform 4 inches. I had all the decals removed, looks great as all my rigging is black powdercoat. Good luck!


wow, that's almost 38 mph. impressive.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Bay whatever you do make sure your skiff is not down waiting on a motor when I come down next month. I want a ride in the new puppy!!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

ifsteve said:


> Bay whatever you do make sure your skiff is not down waiting on a motor when I come down next month. I want a ride in the new puppy!!


Absolutely.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

kenb said:


> I repowered my 16 Waterman with the 50 4stroke a few months ago(from 50 tldi). Just had a 50 hour service(only 88$!). The motor runs strong, with the SWC 3, 14(cupped) it leaps up on plane, seeing 32.7 knots, me,my gear,full tank,@5600. It is a loud 4stroke,but considerably quieter than the tldi. I have had a few restarting issues. My hatsu guy says they will replace a heat sensor but he needs to send the original back to be reprogrammed. Fuel economy is also a bit better than the 2stroke. The fairing on top of the cowling necessitated raising my poling platform 4 inches. I had all the decals removed, looks great as all my rigging is black powdercoat. Good luck!


Please post a few pics. Would like to see it.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

kenb said:


> I repowered my 16 Waterman with the 50 4stroke a few months ago(from 50 tldi). Just had a 50 hour service(only 88$!). The motor runs strong, with the SWC 3, 14(cupped) it leaps up on plane, seeing 32.7 knots, me,my gear,full tank,@5600. It is a loud 4stroke,but considerably quieter than the tldi. I have had a few restarting issues. My hatsu guy says they will replace a heat sensor but he needs to send the original back to be reprogrammed. Fuel economy is also a bit better than the 2stroke. The fairing on top of the cowling necessitated raising my poling platform 4 inches. I had all the decals removed, looks great as all my rigging is black powdercoat. Good luck!


Can you show us how you raised the poling platform? I was thinking about raising mine 2 inches.


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

devrep said:


> Can you show us how you raised the poling platform? I was thinking about raising mine 2 inches.


I did not do the alteration, Islamarine' s welder cut and pieced in a 4 inch section, then their powdercoater redid the raised platform, did a nice job.


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

BayStYat said:


> Please post a few pics. Would like to see it.


I CAN EMAIL OR TEXT PICS, CANT POST.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

The guys at powertech have friends running these 4 strokes on war eagles with a few mods and reprop and getting mid 40s out of them , I'm thinking of selling my 2 stroke yamaha 50 as well


----------



## cdan03 (Apr 12, 2013)

Any updates or opinions from others?


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

BayStYat said:


> Looking for real world experience with this motor. Thanks


I repowered from a problematic 50 TLDI to the then new 2015 4 strk 50. Had starting and restarting issues. Chip from Tiki Watersports, Key Largo, replaced a control board and installed Iridium plugs. Problem solved...for awhile. 70 hours now on motor. Serviced at 50 hrs. What is happening now is: turn key on, wait for buzzer to stop , and turn key. It will then begin to start and then stop. Now it takes at least a second start sequence for it to finally start up. Same thing with restarting after poling a flat. 
Ideas?


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

kenb said:


> I repowered from a problematic 50 TLDI to the then new 2015 4 strk 50. Had starting and restarting issues. Chip from Tiki Watersports, Key Largo, replaced a control board and installed Iridium plugs. Problem solved...for awhile. 70 hours now on motor. Serviced at 50 hrs. What is happening now is: turn key on, wait for buzzer to stop , and turn key. It will then begin to start and then stop. Now it takes at least a second start sequence for it to finally start up. Same thing with restarting after poling a flat.
> Ideas?



A bit more, the motor pushes my 16 Waterman tunnel 2-3 mph faster than the TLDI. Fuel economy very good, it is a loud 4 stroke though. I think Tohatsu saved motor weight by not using any real sound deadener.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

kenb said:


> I repowered from a problematic 50 TLDI to the then new 2015 4 strk 50. Had starting and restarting issues. Chip from Tiki Watersports, Key Largo, replaced a control board and installed Iridium plugs. Problem solved...for awhile. 70 hours now on motor. Serviced at 50 hrs. What is happening now is: turn key on, wait for buzzer to stop , and turn key. It will then begin to start and then stop. Now it takes at least a second start sequence for it to finally start up. Same thing with restarting after poling a flat.
> Ideas?


Sounds like vapor lock. I had a tldi that had the same problems. They added a external fuel pump and reprogrammed the computer. Troubling to see similar issues on the new motors.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

makin moves said:


> Sounds like vapor lock. I had a tldi that had the same problems. They added a external fuel pump and reprogrammed the computer. Troubling to see similar issues on the new motors.


Take the anti-siphon valve off of your fuel tank.

As long as your fuel hose comes up out of the top of your fuel tank, then runs under the gunnel, and around the stern up to the engine and there is no part of your fuel hose that goes below the fuel level in your tank, it can't siphon and you don't need the anti-siphon valve.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I've got 60 or 70 hours on my TLDI 50 tiller. No problems at all. On my waterman 16 tunnel I'm getting 31 to 33 mph with 2 men with a PT SWC4. I just got an SWC3 but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

I have 25 hours on my new Tohatsu 50 4stroke. So far I love it. I can directly compare it to the etec 60 and the 70 yamaha. I think the 50 is better than both motors. 

I had a long talk with the guys at PTProp and they said they are seeing better numbers on same boats with the Tohatsu 50 than the Yamaha 70... So take that for what its worth.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

sometimes its all about the torque.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

kenb said:


> A bit more, the motor pushes my 16 Waterman tunnel 2-3 mph faster than the TLDI. Fuel economy very good, it is a loud 4 stroke though. I think Tohatsu saved motor weight by not using any real sound deadener.


Factory may have added a exhauster tuner for the extra performance as you said it was a loud 4 stroke.........


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

stephenchurch said:


> Factory may have added a exhauster tuner for the extra performance as you said it was a loud 4 stroke.........



A what???


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

kenb said:


> A what???


Exhaust Tuner, maybe a modified version of the earlier models. I have them installed on both of my outboards now, normally shorter and shaped different for a power band increase but noiser than the stock ones.......trying to replicate the performance of the old 2 strokes....


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

kenb said:


> I repowered from a problematic 50 TLDI to the then new 2015 4 strk 50. Had starting and restarting issues. Chip from Tiki Watersports, Key Largo, replaced a control board and installed Iridium plugs. Problem solved...for awhile. 70 hours now on motor. Serviced at 50 hrs. What is happening now is: turn key on, wait for buzzer to stop , and turn key. It will then begin to start and then stop. Now it takes at least a second start sequence for it to finally start up. Same thing with restarting after poling a flat.
> Ideas?


Did you have any update on this issue? My Tohatsu 50 does something similar to what you're describing. Sometimes it starts right up, sometimes it needs a second crank. Besides that it runs like a champ and doesn't starve for fuel when running. 

I am going to try removing the anti siphon valve and installing a new ball to see if that alleviates the issue.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

I know i am resurrecting an old thread, but I am hoping there is more info available since some time has passed. Still a few months out on starting the Cayo build, but right now the hatsu 4s 50 is the engine of choice. I have an 02 2s Merc 40 that is very low hour in and great condition that I have considered using, it is also elec start pt/t. these motors have a history of producing significantly more power with reasonable modifications, as well as GOBS of power if you want to go there. I would keep it reasonable with the carb and reed mods to get close to 60 hp and stop there if I did it, I want reliability as well. I would appreciate any feedback or opinions.

Here's a Youtube link to what these guys were doing with these little Merc's....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Bud, it's a peanut boat and anything will run like that on that boat. Besides, the original post was about getting away from the noise. No one mentioned a merc and I don't believe they intends to. But good luck on your build.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

I have 150 or so hours on mine and love it


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Backwater said:


> Bud, it's a peanut boat and anything will run like that on that boat. Besides, the original post was about getting away from the noise. No one mentioned a merc and I don't believe they intends to. But good luck on your build.


Thanks for your reply and that video was really kewl. The reason I mentioned the Merc was because it is a viable option. I did read the thread in it's entirety before I posted and your right there was no mention of a Merc. However I was hoping to get feedback from someone who may have an opinion or experience with a similar 2 stroke vs. the Tohatsu. The other reason I brought up this thread was because the engines were relatively new when the thread was started and now we have had a couple of years of additional use ect.....thanks again.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

jlindsley said:


> I have 150 or so hours on mine and love it


Awesome, glad to hear that you are pleased with it! I found a really good thread and will post a link below on these engines with a significant amount of technical information and offers pretty relevant information in a 2s to 4s comparison, ChristianCajun in the thread is a wealth of knowledge on this subject. However if anyone has anything to add please reply. 
http://www.saltycajun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53421


----------

